# Pro Form Dog Food



## 3DOGS4US (Sep 16, 2014)

I found a new food for my dogs .I got the Lamb & Rice Formula ..The ingredients look really good . It is made by Poulin Grain who have been in business since 1932 . It is also affordable , $36.99 for a 38 lb bag and convenient , the feed store is 10 minutes from my house . 
I like the ingredients much better in this one compared to the previous food I was feeding .
The Pro Form has no wheat , corn or soy ...

http://www.poulingrain.com/product_details.php?product_id=279&category_id=7


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks alright. It's a little low in protein and fat, mine hold better coat and weight around 26/16 but every dog is different. Glad you found something that works at a reasonable price, that's important too.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Glad to hear your pooch is doing better on it! That's what really counts!


----------



## 3DOGS4US (Sep 16, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Looks alright. It's a little low in protein and fat, mine hold better coat and weight around 26/16 but every dog is different. Glad you found something that works at a reasonable price, that's important too.


Yeah , I was thinking the protein was a little low but the owner of the feed store recommended this formula for my dogs . Next time I may try a formula with higher protein . If my dogs do well on it I will definitely stay with it . My dogs do better on a grain inclusive diet . This is a privately owned company and Never any recalls and that is highly important to me as well ..


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Too low in protein for my liking & some of the ingredients are ones not allowed in my dog food.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Baxter has around 26% protein as well and does very well on it.


----------



## 3DOGS4US (Sep 16, 2014)

NutroGeoff said:


> Baxter has around 26% protein as well and does very well on it.


Thank you , they are doing great so far .


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

3DOGS4US said:


> Thank you , they are doing great so far .


Well that is great to hear!


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

3DOGS4US said:


> I found a new food for my dogs .I got the Lamb & Rice Formula ..The ingredients look really good . It is made by Poulin Grain who have been in business since 1932 . It is also affordable , $36.99 for a 38 lb bag and convenient , the feed store is 10 minutes from my house .
> I like the ingredients much better in this one compared to the previous food I was feeding .
> The Pro Form has no wheat , corn or soy ...
> 
> PRO-FORM™ Lamb Meal and Brown Rice - 40lb | Pet Food | Poulin Grain - Dairy, Equine, Pet, And Livestock Feeds


A food that is 22% protein and 10% fat is well over 50% carbohydrate. It is cheap for a reason.

Farmina has the best lamb foods on the market, one grain free and one called "low grain".


----------

